# What's up with the debadging??



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

I've noticed you Spec drivers debadging your rides. I was wondering why you guys do this, I think those badges look sweet! If I could have afforded the Spec V, the badges would have stayed on my Molten Silver one (the one I wanted).


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

A lot of us like the "sleeper" look, rather than have so many badges all over the car. All I have is a SE badge.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

ya the only badge that i have is a nissan badge. the 200sx se-r came off the first week i had the car. it keeps the sleeper look


----------



## GXEman (Oct 24, 2002)

My car isnt fast enough to call it a sleeper. But It looks cleaner without the SENTRA GXE letters on the back.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*Well...*

I tore off my front grille "Nissan" emblem cuz it was friggen huge. The car looks 10X better now, but I added a Spec V to my trunklid. It would just be wrong IMO to take off all the SE-R badges.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

the best solution would be to add the base model badges in place of the se-r or spec-v badges. that way you would be underestimated and people would be more inclined to try their luck. juz ma 2 cents


----------



## 2k3Spec-V (Sep 24, 2002)

the second day i had my Spec-V i just took off the "SENTRA" emblem thats all.. i wanted to buy a Spec-V one and put it there and it so happens that at my dealer the guy said each one of those "emblems / stickers" are like 20 dollars.....THATS INSANE!!


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

jus debagged mine...looks hella better. peeps get it confused with the Altima...duuhhh!


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Call me old school. . .*

Guys, I do not really feel that debaging stuff either. Were I come from (back in 1988) kids used to steal emblems off of cars and sell them to other people. It looks tacky if you asked me, though you did not. As for the sleeper look. . . How quick/powerful do you REALLY think a Sentra is, and what are you sleeping? Mo-Peds certainly NOT a Supra! I guess people rip off the labels because they can, back in the day the label were stick on so if you removed them you would remove your paint too. lol though guys, look tough in whatever you do. I'm not the enemy, just a Sentra owner too.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I painted my Sentra GXE black to match the car with testors model paint. This gives it a sleeper look from over 10 feet away while keeping them readable up close. I think it looks sweet.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Though I haven't done it yet, I have been planning to take off the front nissan badge on my grille. It's large and obnoxious and I plan on replacing it with an SE-R badge to give it the skyline GT-R look. All of the other badges can stay where they are.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

i agree with SilverSpec175, except about wanting to look like a skyline, the nissan emblem on the grille is way toobig and the se-r sign just looks better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

ill leave all the badges on cept for the sentra in the back.. .. lolz


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

this is sorta of unrelated but regarding the process of debadging the b15s. Is the nissan emblem in the back just held by an adhesive? or are there prongs on the emblem that'll reveal two holes in the back of my trunk?


----------



## Blk Spec (Dec 7, 2002)

*Badges*

The day after I bought my black spec I took both front and rear nissin badges off. I left the rest. Also, I have painted both front grills to match the rims. The rear badge is just stuck on with double sided tape. There are no holes in the trunk on the spec. The front can be taken off by carefully clipping the back off the badge.


----------

